# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Broken nose question!

## stik

Hey- I got my nose broke last Tuesday the 21st.
It's crookider and still a little soar and swollen but the main problem is the cartliage is wrecked on the inside. I can't really breathe through it at all.
Should I just wait and see if the airways open again or am I screwed.
Any personal expirience would be helpful-Thanks Bros.

----------


## pepperoni

I would suggest go and see a doctor.... im surprised you havnt already if you cant breathe out of it.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

you should get it looked at by a Doc. When mine got broken (3rd time) it all blocked up and I had to have a minor op on it to correct it. Get it looked at sooner rather than later or they might have to re break it to fix it!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I would suggest go and see a doctor.... im surprised you havnt already if you cant breathe out of it.



I concur! 


+1

----------


## stik

I was wondering if there was anything I could do to it myself to save a trip to the doc. What kind of minor op did they do to it? I'm just wondering if it won't go back to normal after another week or so. Thanks.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

they put me out and then put large rods up my nose and re-aligned it. After they had finished i had to have it in plaster for a couple of weeks. I would not reccomend you do it yourself!

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

i have a deviated septum now from not getting mine fixed before

you can feel if your actual nasal bones are lined up right, just feel it..if one side sticks up higher..lol your gonna have to get fixed soon or rebroke later

the cartalage on the other hand is different. id have to have a surgery to fix mine now as its bowed so much they would probally have to trim some off to get it to say straight now

doesnt bother me too much, but one nostril gets clogged very easily and harder to breath out

----------


## stik

Thanx Billy, helpful info. Yeah the cartliage is blocking the air passages.I didnt
know if it was just residual swelling pushing it together or what, but now im
thinking its gonna stay this way. Ill have a doc check it out this weekend.
Thanx.

----------


## rar1015

This first thing you should have done is gone to the doc.

----------


## energizer bunny

you should of went to AE straight away, wish i had then my nose wouldnt be a little bent, id have to have it broke and set again to get back to normal,which i will do one day.

----------


## KAEW44

I busted my nose many times but only majorly broke it once, it seemed at first that it was in position so the guys at the ER told me there is nothing they can do it seems in place so just wait for the swelling to go down in a few weeks then they reffered me to a specialist. 
The specialist said it has healed with both the bone and cartilage slightly bent and thats why one side its so hard to breathe i am sniffing all the time and everyone at work thinks i'm a cokehead. 
When i catch a cold or just have a stuffy day and the good side gets clogged up its hell for me.
I wanted to get it fixed but i am not ready this year to take time off fight training for it to heal from surgery. So i'll wait till next year maybe.

----------


## stik

Thanx for the responses guys. I ended up going to the er and they told me the bones and cartiliage were fractured. The Doc was cool and said he wouldnt charge me for the visit and told me to go see one of his friends who was an ear doctor. I went over there and he told me he had never really reset a nose before- but I let him have a go at it anyway. He pulled out 2 huge syringes and a crazy prybar and asked me if I had ever seen braveheart.
It was pretty intense-the nurse almost fainted. He really pryed hard-lots of poppin and crunching. The nose is still crooked but the nostrils are opened a little better. I guess I'll wait and see how it heals. Oh, and when I asked the doc what I owed him for his work he said, "Ahhh,don't worry about it!"

----------


## zimmy

omg man..you went to a ear specialist for your nose? He may know cartlilidge but there is way more to consider with your airway / sinus's.

----------


## Grappler13

> you should get it looked at by a Doc. When mine got broken (3rd time) it all blocked up and I had to have a minor op on it to correct it. Get it looked at sooner rather than later or they might have to re break it to fix it!


I had to have reconstructive surgery after I got my nose smashed for the third time. Get thee to a DOc and get an opinion. I actually have had mine smashed AGAIN since the operation but did not need to have another go under the knife.

----------


## KAEW44

An ear doctor is an ENT he does ear nose and throat, but he shouldnt be doing surgery on them. However if you can breathe better then good for you i am still sniffing like crazy my work want me to do a drug test.

----------

